# Waxstock Pictures



## Shiny

What a great day! Superb show, the extra space made the show feel much bigger yet it also seemed busier, which is a great result for the organisers.

We had a fantastic day on the PVD stand and it was great to catch up with so many customers and meet some new faces. We had a loads of enquiries which was also a result.

The quality of the cars was again outstanding and i tip my had to the owners. I thought I had seen all that could be done with a Saxo, but was knocked back by the liquid paint of the dark red one, what a fanrastic little car!

Anyway, i managed to sneak of the stand for a few minutes and get round with my point and shoot (and buy some more products  ) so here's some pictures from the day.

Thanks again to all those involved in organising the show and again to PVD for letting us tag along on their stand.


----------



## Bustanut

Great pics, thanks.


----------



## 66Rob

Great pictures, thank you love the Escort.


----------



## Puntoboy

Great pics, thanks.


----------



## VIPER

Great photos of what looks like were a wide variety of cars on display and one or two I recognise :thumb:

Seems like it turned out to be great show again.


----------



## Shiny

VIPER said:


> Great photos of what looks like were a wide variety of cars on display and one or two I recognise :thumb:
> 
> Seems like it turned out to be great show again.


Best one yet mate.

The only draw back for me is that it is a quick scoot round to take a look at things during the quieter period in the afternoon and get a quick natter in with people I know on other stands. Not that she minds, but i don't like leaving Jayne too long alone on the stand, although she was quite happy looking at the nearby Lambos!


----------



## Kimo

For some reason I never saw the cover sure / pvd stand 

Where was it? :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Some really nice cars. I don't recognise any from the site. 

Who's who? 

The Escort looks excellent. Some shine off that little Saxo too. 

That's some effort for a BMW 320d. It's not to my taste.

The Lambo looks a much darker green than I'd expect.


----------



## Puntoboy

Kimo said:


> For some reason I never saw the cover sure / pvd stand
> 
> Where was it? :lol:


Right in front of the main entrance nearest to the ticket booth.


----------



## savvyfox

Well done Lloyd, nice pictures there. My winner was the saxo. spoke to the lad who's car it was, he had put a lot of effort into that one.
Thanks for your purchase by the way, maybe you'll win next year!?


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> Right in front of the main entrance nearest to the ticket booth.


Oh :|

Must have stroller straight past it lol


----------



## Shiny

Kimo said:


> For some reason I never saw the cover sure / pvd stand
> 
> Where was it? :lol:


Lol, you mean you missed the best stand there? 

We had Auto Finesse on the side, Gyeon in front and the coffee bar to the other side. :thumb:



savvyfox said:


> Well done Lloyd, nice pictures there. My winner was the saxo. spoke to the lad who's car it was, he had put a lot of effort into that one.
> Thanks for your purchase by the way, maybe you'll win next year!?


The paint on that Saxo was awesome. I can imagine the guy at the bodyshop "...sorry, _how _many layers of lacquer do you want?"!!

Really good to meet you and thanks for sorting me out with the products.

I was chuffed when i turned up to the Waxstock trade entrance to unload the exhibition stand from the boot of the car and was asked if i was in the arrive and shine, but to be fair i'd have more chance of the old girl being on the Chippex stand to sort out all the holes in the front!

A couple of pics from Saturday, she came up well with a quick QD wipe down, but was soon dirty again on Sunday, especially in the rain on the way home!


----------



## Kimo

Didn't even know Gyeon were there, I did go to AF though 

How could I not with girls like that on the stand


----------



## Shiny

Ah, that's why you never saw us! :lol:

I took three steps off our stand to take the picture of the AF girls!


----------



## camerashy

Best pictures I have seen of the Show, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shiny

Thanks Camerashy, I appreciate that. Especially as it was a quick run round with the point and shoot set on auto!


----------



## J306TD

Some great pictures there

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## evogeof

awesome pics, thanks for the 2 of my gtr, I've stolen them :thumb:


----------

